# Vin acu'/vin acum!



## Trisia

Bună. Am o întrebare 

Vi se pare că simţiţi vreo diferenţă între "vin acu'" şi "vin acum"?


Am senzaţia că _vin acu'_ e folosită cu sensul de "mai stai puţin, că vin imediat", în timp ce _vin acum_ înseamnă că deja mă îndrept spre tine.

Ca să înţelegeţi mai bine ce vreau să spun: ar fi cam ca distincţia dintre "tout de suite" şi "maintenant".

Poate mi se pare mie. Voi ce ziceţi?

Trisia


----------



## parakseno

Nu am folosit până acum aceste expresii cu nuanţele acestea. Şi nu am sesizat o astfel de nuanţă nici la alţii. Pentru mine, "vin acu'" este doar o formă mai scurtă (adecvată pentru un om mai leneş... aşa ca mine) a lui "vin acum". Cred că sensul e mai mult legat de persoana care le spune... astfel, în cazul unuia mai "comod" se aplică "mai stai puţin, că vin imediat" iar în cazul unuia mai "harnic", "am şi pornit".


----------



## Trisia

Multumesc pentru răspuns [şi pentru promptitudine].


----------



## Fluturas

Buna, 

Dupa parerea mea, nu exista nici o diferenta de nuanta intre cei doi termeni. Vin acu' este doar forma scurta a cuvantului acum care se foloseste in anumite zone, si daca vrei sa-l folosesti intr-o fraza formala nu e corect. Dictionarul romanesc nu-l recunoaste (cel putin eu nu l am gasit). 

Cristina


----------



## Trisia

Mulţumesc. M-am convins. Se pare că sunt singura care vede nuanţe (bine că nu sunt pete ).

O zi bună, Cristina


----------



## Fluturas

jejeje ai grija la nuntele alea....

O zi buna, Trisia


----------

